# Looking to do more sub work in Cleveland and surrounding area.



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, I accepted a back up sub job for a larger company up here in Cleveland thinking there would be a semi-steady flow of work. But I was wrong. So far I have been called out just twice and I am getting tired of sitting around (and not making any $$) when there is snow coming down. So if anyone is looking for, or knows anyone who is looking for more subs, let me know. I have a newer truck and I am carrying a 1 million dollars worth of liability insurance. Any nudges in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

I am willing to travel around NE Ohio as well


----------



## Advancedexc (Feb 29, 2008)

wish you where in the indy area all my propertys are 1 in you always get to push


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

How close are you to fairlawn? I have a handfull of accounts up there


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey, Frosty how far are you willing to travel? What city are you from?


----------



## FREDSKI (Sep 16, 2005)

What larger company that you were working for ? I pretty much know all of them I can tell you who are the good ones to work for and who not to work for.


----------

